# Returning to UK, pension advice, transferring Spanish contributions to UK



## Skrammie (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, returned to UK , after 15+ years living and working in Spain. Whilst there I paid no N.I. contributions in UK, but was paying the Spanish equivalent. My question is, can my Spanish contributions be added/transferred to the UK to help boost my UK state pension? I left Spain towards the end of 2007.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

All here;

EU - Pension claims and calculation of EU pensions-Your Europe


----------



## Skrammie (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Gus. Very useful and informative. So I din't need to do anything until just before reaching retirement age?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Skrammie said:


> Thanks Gus. Very useful and informative. So I din't need to do anything until just before reaching retirement age?


Yes , that's it . You apply in the UK & informing them of what other countries you've worked in & they are required to tie it all up.


----------



## Stevkav11 (May 16, 2015)

Cheers Gus


----------

